# después de leer/ después de haber leído el libro...



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:


después de leer/ después de haber leído el libro...

¿Puedo traducir las dos oraciónes con: Nachdem ich das Buch gelesen habe...?

O hay que traducir la primera frase sólo en presente?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

> después de leer/ después de haber leído el libro...
> 
> ¿Puedo traducir las dos oraciónes con: Nachdem ich das Buch gelesen habe...?


Después de leer/ después de haber leído el libro de sabiduría, me creo más listo que los demás.

Definitivamente sí.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> 
> después de leer/ después de haber leído el libro...
> 
> ¿Puedo traducir las dos oraciónes con: Nachdem ich das Buch gelesen habe...?
> 
> O hay que traducir la primera frase sólo en presente?
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Daniela


Hallo Daniela,
meiner Meinung nach muss man das je nach Kontext übersetzen: der erste Ausdruck lässt ja noch alle Möglichkeiten offen, wie der Satz weitergeht: z.B. Después de leer el libro, sabrás más.

Also würde ich selbst 'después de leer', ohne Kontext, mit: 'nach der Lektüre' wiedergeben; 'después de haber leído' mit: 'nachdem er, sie, ich, wir ... gelesen habe(n)/hat'.

LG


----------



## Tonerl

Hier ein bisschen Kontext, um dir diese Ausdrücke zu verdeutlichen !

*después de leer el artículo,* me quedé como estaba 
ich bin nach der Lektüre des Artikels nicht schlauer als vorher 

*después de haber leido este "ROMANCE SONÁMBULO"* tengo que decirte que me estaría costando una barbaridad traducir este texto por ser tan poético, no ?
*Nachdem ich dieses Gedicht "ROMANCE SONÁMBULO" gelesen habe*, muss ich Dir sagen, dass es mir große Mühe bereiten würde, diesen Text zu übersetzen, weil er sehr poetisch ist, oder ?

LG


----------



## DanielaKlein

gracias, 
a ver si me encuentro con un ejemplo, porque a veces tengo la sensación de tener que traducir "después de leer" como "después de haber leído". 


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

Te pongo un dato de la NGLE relacionado con la alternacia del infinitivo simple con el de perfecto:

*26.4h* Se explicó en las secciones anteriores que el infinitivo coincide con el gerundio en que admite formas compuestas: _haber cantado_, _habiendo cantado_. El INFINITIVO COMPUESTO o INFINITIVO DE PERFECTO (_haber cantado_) expresa contenidos distintos de los que manifiesta el INFINITIVO SIMPLE (_cantar_), pero se ha observado que ambos alternan, con una leve diferencia interpretativa, en los complementos de varias categorías que expresan inherentemente significaciones de naturaleza RETROSPECTIVA, como en después de _{llegar ~ haber llegado}_; [...]. La información temporal y aspectual retrospectiva que introduce _haber_ en _después de haber llegado_ está presente en cierto modo en el adverbio _después_. Cabe, pues, pensar que está inducida en la subordinada por la significación de esta palabra y que este efecto puede quedar sin manifestación formal, ya que es también posible decir _después de llegar_.

Saludos,


----------



## ayuda?

*Unos ejemplos más del uso:*

http://www.linguee.es/espanol-aleman/search?source=auto&query=despues+de+leer
*[después de leer* y *nach*—el primer ejemplo]

http://www.linguee.es/espanol-aleman/search?source=auto&query=despues+de+haber+leido
[*después de haber avisado*—*nachdem*…..*benachrichtigt hat* ] [Ejemplo Número 4]


----------



## kunvla

Das geht aber auch umgekehrt:

[...] seguimiento vendrá determinado por las exigencias de [...]  las empresas *despues de haber participado* en  [...] las ferias y misiones.

[...] hängt die genaue Art der Unterstützung von dem Bedarf  der Unternehmen *nach ihrer Beteiligung* an den  Messen und Missionen ab. 
[Aus derselben Quelle: Beispiel #5]

Saludos,


----------



## ayuda?

ayuda? said:


> *Unos ejemplos más del uso:*
> 
> http://www.linguee.es/espanol-aleman/search?source=auto&query=despues+de+leer
> *[después de leer* y *nach*—el primer ejemplo*]*
> QUOTE]
> 
> ¡Caray!
> Me equivoqué de palabra. Debe ser *después cargar* y *nach [*y *no **después de **leer*.*]*
> [ Es el primer ejemplo, y es semejante al uso de *después cargar*, lo que salta a la vista.]


----------

